# Green Cold Weather tubes from GZK



## Mings (Jun 23, 2021)

Its going to start getting cold! Anyone know where i can get 1632 cold weather tubes like GZK sells? $100 in shipping is a little too much for an $8 roll of tubing. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## ashikrafi (Apr 19, 2020)

Mings said:


> Its going to start getting cold! Anyone know where i can get 1632 cold weather tubes like GZK sells? $100 in shipping is a little too much for an $8 roll of tubing.
> 
> Thanks in advance


GZK offers free shipping.over 70 dollars purchase 

Sent from my SM-M215F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mings (Jun 23, 2021)

ashikrafi said:


> GZK offers free shipping.over 70 dollars purchase
> 
> Sent from my SM-M215F using Tapatalk


good to know! But that still means id have to spend another $62 lol


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

GZK also sells on Aliexpress.

You'll just have to wait 3 -4 weeks for delivery.


----------



## Mings (Jun 23, 2021)

Found a US option. Sling-tech.com has this. I answered my own question YAY


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

cpu_melt_down said:


> GZK also sells on Aliexpress.
> 
> You'll just have to wait 3 -4 weeks for delivery.


page not found


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

Worked still for me...

Maybe try GZKBAND SLINGSHOT Store


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

cpu_melt_down said:


> Worked still for me...
> 
> Maybe try GZKBAND SLINGSHOT Store


Yes, this one works fine. Ty really helpful cause I never checked allieexpress ever and GZK website is not ultra good on the UX, sometimes you think one article costs 5$ and it costs 85$ in fact...


----------

